# Zephian 89 (Closed RP, apply in *title pending* thread)



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

*Agricultural complex 17-D, 3 days motorized travel north-east from the excavation site*
Rumours... They were vicious, devious little things that constantly gnawed at the mind, never quite letting go even when proved completely wrong, staining and tarnishing almost all they touched. Permanently. What’s worse they spread far faster than even weeds and attracted individuals that one would rather not have present... Sure there are some examples of positive rumours, though in the forty first millennium such things are far and few between. It would not have been far from the truth to claim that on the small world of Zephian 89 such things where non-existent, only the worst kind of rumours seemed to seep into the minds of so many present there. A fact that the Commissars of the Cadian 356th could see, with painful clarity, by simply looking into one of their many soldier’s eyes. 

In the stormy night that enveloped complex 17-D, many rumours were exchanged and discussed in hushed tones amongst the guardsmen of the night watch. 4 days they had been stationed there now, guarding one of their main food supplies and major road network through which armour could move in and out of the excavation site. According to the higher ups it was a strategic location that the Unseen Ones would attempt to come through… The entire move would have made sense, if the last encounter with the Unseen Ones hadn’t been by Hive Livoc, miles away from this specific complex and that they were mentioned specifically. That and there were several of these giant farm fields dotted across the planet, they all could meet the requirements of the guard and hive city (if only for a year, maybe two), so why did this location warrant a full one third of the present forces as guards? It stank of something, all the troops (and much of the officer cadre) agreed on that… Xeno sorcerers manipulating commands could’ve forced the Colonel to engage the marines and send them here. Nah, had to be daemons pulling strings of the colonel’s mind… Could it have been that Inquisitor who showed up a while ago who sent them here? Rumours upon more rumours were the only things the troops could speculate on.

The roads were a simple affair of black tarmac 60 feet wide (some meandering off to become smaller paths), enough to hold two civilian vehicles side by side, enough to accommodate for most war vehicles (even a super heavy vehicle) all forming into a network that allowed quick travel across a good bit of that side of the planet… If only the hostile Astartes had been on that side of the planet. At the meeting point of these lay the homes of a small farming community that tended the fields that were between the roads, all in all 13 (mostly 2 storey) buildings and 2 warehouses. The out-skirting buildings served as watch posts for the units on duty, while the warehouses provided room for the infantry and armour units present. Frightened locals were left to huddling into the five remaining buildings… Only allowed out of the fortified town for a few hours each day to tend to the fields of the local crop.

Night vision binos belonging to Sergeant Hildegard scanned out from the window (upon which the rain of the night was practically hammering) of the west facing watch post, scouring the green fields (containing a crop much akin to corn) beyond for the signs of the insidious Unseen Ones… Or anything else that might provide some distraction from the endless waiting, tensions mounting up and up. Even Major Jilkan’s (the man put in charge of this detachment) speeches could not ease the minds of the troopers, heads so full of stories that Hildegard was now hearing yet again in the quiet chatter behind him. The sergeant cared little for such things, finding his mind more focussed on his duties, staying alive, and trying to keep most of his squad in the same state, irrelevant wives tales were just distractions… Even if he drifted now and again to some things he heard.

“Right everyone, get ready to go in fifteen, our shifts almost over.” Hildegard reminded his squad mates, lowering the binoculars and yawning, getting ready for yet another restless night… Ever since he had heard the strange tales from the locals about people disappearing he hadn’t slept well. As already mentioned he hated to dwell on such things, but every time he even thought about the details of the dead he had heard… Suffice to say it sent a chill down the grizzled sergeant’s spine. They said whatever had been up to the strange murders were hiding out in old barns or similar structures on the outskirts of the fields… When the Gaurdsmen had been asked by the locals to investigate the Major flatly refused, they couldn’t let a single squad out to investigate they had to have all men at hand in case the Unseen Ones did appear. A shit excuse, considering nothing had happened for four days….

“Something the matter, sarge?” Private Mcalken asked, suddenly appearing right next to the sergeant, honest concern clear in his expression… Still managed to almost make Hildegard leap out of his skin.

“Yeah, just scared the crap outta me Jimmy.” Unusual words for him to utter, but he had just been imagining the bodies again. Torn into bloody chunks and dumped in the middle of the town or found in the middle of the fields with puncture holes in their broken necks… The latter never had blood… So the locals said. The sarge shook his head and moved away from the window, herding everyone of his squad out for the shift change…
------
“Squads Decon, Albrecht and Gidian shift change will only take around ten minutes; place the charges along the western barricades, wait for men to take their positions, detonate and move in, Scout snipers will move in support of your spearhead. Priority target is the eastern warehouse, we are going to have enough difficulties if they manage to get their heavy weapons up I don’t want armour to add to that.” the voice of Librarian Andrian whispered through a vox-channel to several Astartes hidden amongst the crops, their camouflaged armour making them nigh invisible. Their chapter was not called the Unseen Ones without reason. They had already gone over the plan in the data-sermon prior to the deployment but Andrian always repeated himself on safe channels, made him think about what would have to change if things went wrong… Pacing around the little extra space of the command rhino quickly followed it, now and again glancing at the Holo-projection in its center.

Andrian scoffed to himself as the thought coursed through his mind, things had already gone so very wrong already… Loyal spacemarines weren’t meant to fight amongst each other, or against the Guard. It hardly surprised the librarian that all three of the great ordos of the Inquisition were coming to the planet... One of them already here and pursuing some unknown agenda, two more to arrive from the empyrean shortly (or that’s what he gathered from the snip-its of vox chatter he had managed to listen in on). Alas the necessity for acceleration was apparent, the excavation site had to be taken before the Cadians (no doubt the only force willing to welcome them) received inquisitorial support. The likelihood of that stopping this war was next to nothing though, for the guard was convinced was one of Spacemarine chapters had been sabotaging their efforts, practically declaring war on the Unseen Ones and forcing them to retaliate… The Iron Hands… Well they only needed the slightest provocation anyway, so they were more than happy to lay into the ‘Meatbags’.

The Librarian sighed and looked at the Hologram outlining the small town once more, banishing his doubts and focussing on the task at hand. Ears still waiting for the confirmation from the squads... This was going to be one of the bigger engagements in this conflict, that much was already clear...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The deathwatch strike cruiser honour and glory sleeked through the warp, a mighty strike cruiser of the adeptus astartes it had been commanded by brother captain Argus Rezail of the deathwatch for over a centuary fighting with him against the foul xeno. The ships hanger deck was in chaos as three hundred inquisitorial servents in matt black uniforms and each carrying a long spear that ended in a form of chainsword, known as chainspears by its creater, tech marine Ferrox of the imperial fists. 

Brother Harik walked along the first rank of the servents, his long fangs glistening, he carried his bolter in one hand and in the other a power axe, he looked each man he walked past in the eye even though he was a full two heads taller than even the tallest one, he spun on his heel and faced brother captain Rezail in the eye saying "m'lord the housecarls are ready for you" before bowing and walking off. 

Assault brother Zaal ducked as a pair of housecarls swung a pair of wooden swords at his head in the training cages, he grabbed one in his gauntlet and ripped it from its owner, the housecarl looked shocked as Zaal kicked him square in the gut sending his body flying against the cage walls, the second housecarl managed too hit him in the side of the face, Zaal staggered before regaining his balance and grabbed the mans throat lifting him in the air and punching him in the gut, the man writhed in pain and Zaal let him fall too the floor in a crumpled heap, as he left the cages a groupof medical servitors rushed in. 

Marius stood in the armoury with a pair of housecarls sporting heavy bolters, the walls around them were full of weapons of all kinds, the two housecarls placed their bolters on racks and marius pointed towards a las cannon, one of them picked it up with a heav and passed it too Marius who then shook his head and grabbed the heavy bolter he decided he would use on the next mission. 

Ferrox stalked along the lower decks of the ancient strike cruiser with a retinue of fifteen gun servitors and a pair of housecarls, a gun servitor had gone insane and killed three housecarls before escaping into the lower decks, Argus had asked Ferrox too lead a kill team in finding the rouge servitor and being the cheif servent of the mechanicus onboard he had thought it was his duty. There was a loud roar like noise and the group stopped dead in their tracks, the noise began too get louder then out of a side passage a huge creature ripped out, its body bounding with tentacles that each ended in a blade, two of the gun servitors were almost imeditatly shredded in a mass of writhring tentacles and blood, a screaming housecarls was lifted into the air a large tentacle protrouding from his chest, the tentacles parted and revealed a bald human face, fully half of it was a large grinning mouth full of large teath, the housecarl was pulled forwards by it and with one feral snap of its fanged maw the mans head was ripped off, blood jetting over the other members of the team. Ferrox watched as the remaining housecarl was shredded in a cloud of red mist, the gun servitors began too fire but they were no match for the warp tainted creature, seven were already down and the rest were being ripped apart, Ferrox drew his plasma pistol and aimed it at the creature, he fired and it roared as it was pushed backwards, the smell of burning flesh filled the corridor as it and a servitor that had got in the way were burnt, in a split second the creature got up and charged Ferrox who once again fired, the creature stumbled but regained its balance, the creature roared revealing its head and Ferrox leapt forward, he grabbed onto it and Ferrox's huge power claw grabbed its head and with a sickening noise crushed its head.

Argus looked at the assembled housecarls and said "my brothers i have fought with each one of you on many worlds and many ships but as you know on our next mission i wish for you too remain on ship" there was a few grumbles and Argus continued "we will be landing on a planet named zephian 89, a world just outside the gates of varl" he turned and looked at a nearby thunderhawk and continued "as soon as we enter the system we are more than likely too be fired upon so i want every one of too be ready too repel boarders i will lead my team too the planet too try and convince these arogent whelps too cease the fighting now preper for imediate exit from the warp we arrive in ten minutes" as soon as he had said it the housecarl primas's shouted orders and every man began too run off towards the armoury. 

-----------ten minutes later------------

The honour and glory ripped from the warp, three ships were detected and Argus sent out a message from the bridge "all ships this is the deathwatch strike cruiser honour and glory under the orders of inquisitor lord Heramanio of the emperors holy ordo xeno i captain Argus Rezail order a imediate ceasefire i will be awaiting a imediate responce failure to respond will be resulted upon with your ships being destroyed and your commanders executed Argus out" the captain walked over too a weapons consel and looked at it wondering weather or not he should have destroyed each of the ships on site.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Out of the cold empty hollow space came out an Inquisitorial Cruiser. It was mostly black with just some markings of the Inquisition. Near the top of the ship was the bridge. In there were several Inquisitorial pilots and sisters of battle. Suddenly the door to the bridge opened and Canoness Elisa entered. She walk towards the center of the bridge and look around observing her surroundings before speaking. "Captain, I want you to send a message." said Elisa. "Canoness, the Ordo Xeno has already sent out a message. Should I play it?" said the Captain. "Open up communications." said Elisa as waited for the message to play. After hearing the message and thinking she decided to respond. "Captain send a return message." said Elisa. "Yes Canoness." said the Captain. "This is Canoness Elisa, I represent both the Ordo Hereticus and the Ecclesiarchy. We are supporting your cease fire order. We have come here to root out any corruption and to restore order." said Canoness Elisa as she waited for the Death Watch Strike Cruiser to respond.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Argus listened too the message from the second inquisitorial strike cruiser and said "open a comms too that ship" he waited thirty seconds until a green rune lite above him he spoke "cannoness it is good too see our brothers and sisters in the ordo Hereticus has send their holy sisters of battle here before we make planetfall i would like too meet you face too face" he looked at the comms officer and nodded the signal too kill the message.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

From beneath his helmet, Decon's lip curled into a snarl without the sound. He didn't like this, attacking loyal warriors of the Emperor but those were to be his orders. In the darkness, he signalled for the four members of his squad to move forward towards the walls. 

_"Torule and Aster, set the charges and prepare for breach."_ He said over secure vox line while moving forward in the darkness. These soldiers did not possess the improved eyesight of an astartes, so the combination of darkness and camoflauge would make it nigh impossible for them to be seen until it was to late.

Nearing the perimeter wall, four green blinks in the corner of his eye confirmed for Decon that his squad was in position and read. _"Brother Librarian, squad Decon is ready, give us the order and we shall attack our allies."_ He said over the line to Andrian; not even attempting to hide his disaproval fo what they were about to do.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vladimir, Stefan and Carlisle had been planetside for only a few days before the whole planet they were on had gone to hell in a handbasket. They had been preying on the villagers of a small farming community for a few weeks and not too long ago the gaurd had showed up and fortified it for some odd reason. The Coven had debated what the reason for this was after all the Inquisitor they had had a vendetta with, Raphael, was now dead because of them so he could not have a hand in it. They had decided to investigate a little everytime they went to the village to feed and found out practically nothing useful with the exception that the Astartes and Gaurd were fighting each other now but for what reason it was not known. 

Carlisle had laughed when he heard the rumours flying around the Gaurd and the villagers about the three of them and the dead, drained bodies they always left behind. Monsters they called them, and it couldnt have been any closer to the truth. Vladimir crouched on the edge of a roof and watched as Stefan crawled across a wall to a large window that would let them in the building they were aiming for, Carlisle was on the corner of the street crouching much like Vladimir and the edge of another roof. Stefan quickly and quietly cut out the window and slipped inside unnoticed, Vladimir and Carlisle stayed watchful, the Gaurd had stepped up their patrols lately because of them. Vladimir looked up to see Carlisle motion toward the wall by him, other Astartes were outside the wall and in the fields. _Damn them_, thought Vladimir, _the fools were going to make a big mistake._ Stefan reappeared from the window and crawled onto the roof, licking the blood from his lips. 

Carlisle and Vladimir had already eaten tonight and were simply waiting for Stefan to quench his monstrous thirst. They had all eaten recently and so the blood they had drunk was augmenting their strength at the moment. Vladimir signed to Stefan what Carlisle had seen and Stefan nodded running lightly and hopping from roof to roof until he was next to Carlisle. Vladimir moved to the building next to them and whispered knowing they would hear, *"Spread out and watch."* They nodded but all three went stock still as a gaurdsman walked onto the roof from a fire-escape and sat on the edge for a smoke. They all looked at each other and Vladimir nodded at Carlisle who was suddenly behind the soldier and pulled him back to Stefan and Vladimir.

Vladimir smiled at the soldier who looked like his worst nightmares had come true, *"Tell me my good friend, why have the forces of the Imperium turned on each other here? What is so important about this village?"* The man peed his pants and Vladimir nodded at Carlisle knowing that they wouldnt have gotten an answer. Carlisle bit deep into the man's neck and drained him of blood and let the body fall from his arms. Vladimir stood and watched the Astartes moving out in the fields and cocked his head to the side wondering what they were doing. Their camoflouge was good, better than most chapters, almost as good as the Raven Guard and Night Lords if he remembered right, after all he hadnt met a marine from those legions since before the heresy and that was a very long time ago. But no type of camoflouge would hide the marines from the prying eyes of The Coven after they had fed, besides the fact that drinking blood enhanced every aspect of their bodies they had lived for many many years and had untoled centuries of experience of sneaking around and fighting in the dark.

The three of them watched the marines with a hieghtened curiousity as a squad of them placed charges on the wall to the left of The Coven. The three ancient marines stood in the pitch blackness of the night and watched silently and totally unseen.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

After hearing the message Canoness Elisa thought about it for a few seconds. It could be a trap. Yet then again they could prove to be a very usefully ally. It was too good of a chance to pass up. “Head towards the Honour and Glory strike Cruiser and prepare to ask for permission to enter the ship. Also prepare my retinue. I will be bringing them along with me.” said Canoness Elisa as she then left the bridge and made her way to the hanger waiting for her retinue to appear.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The second inquisitorial strike cruiser approached honour and glory and Argus said "permission granted" too the comms officer as he turned and strode off the bridge he talked into the ship wide vox saying "all housecarls report too the main hanger form a honour guard kill team rendezouves there" as he began too walk through the long hall ways a bundle of housecarls carrying ceremonial silver and gold lasguns ran past, each wearing matt black carapace armour, he boarded a freight elevator too the hanger with them and awaited the arrival of the sisters of battle.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The webway was cold and dark, but not silent for echoing screams rang in the ears of Derksag the Bloodthirster as he shuffled forwards. His pale hands glowed in the darkness as they clutched at the robes that encased his wirey body as his knarled fingers contracted spasmodically and involuntarily. 

A wild scream and a burst of gunfire echoed through the webway followed by a yell and a shriek of pain. The shriek resounded round the tunnel and Derksag hands clutched his head in agony as a silent scream etched itself across his lips. A thousand murders echoed in his ears whilst the bitter taste of blood tainted his lips. 

The long fingers pressed upon his head as Derksag prised at his head and a single tear rolled slowly down the masked face as he felt a spasm rack his muscles. He felt a deep hunger as his lips dried and contorted into a single word
"Blood"
His hand reached down to his power sword and he drew the blackened and blood stained blade. His reddened teeth ground across the blade and he tasted the blood of a thousand lost souls. A smile contorted his lips as he stepped through the arched gate onto the world below
His tongue flitted across his lips as gunfire resounded in his head. Building into a ringing crescendo mixing with his own desperate scream
"Blood"


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Mira was in the loungs, enjoying a meal with a couple of her sisters,
As she got the message in her com-bead, she stood up, switching channels to squad level, she called out to her celestian sisters, who no doubt would have their com-beads at the ready, even though they were off duty.
'Alright girls, the cannoness wants us in bay 4, we're going to accompany her to that ship that just came out of the warp, lets go meet our new visitors.'

She checked her weapons and armour, the ship already being on near ready state, the sisters wore their armour all of their waking time as much as uniforms as to be able to be deployed quickly, though she had opted to use a regular power pack instead of her angel wings that she wore on the battlefield.
She and her sisters quickly made their way to the armoury, where they grabbed their bolters, Mira taking her usual flame pistols and her ceremonial eviscerator, several others of the celestians coming in and going as they were busy, al having heard her call, within 3 minutes, All of Elisa's bodyguards were at the docking bay, in full gear, and standing at the ready.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elisa smiled as she saw her retinue appeared. “Greetings Sisters, I will explain everything that is going on once we enter our transport. In the mean time let us not waste any time.” said Elisa as she then entered the transport waiting for her retinue to follow. Once in the transport she looked at her sisters who had followed her. The doors then sealed themselves. “Sisters it appears that the Ordo Xeno has also been sent. They have requested that every force cease fire. I agree with their course of action. We must root out the corruption instead of fighting with ourselves. The leader of the Death Watch has requested to speak to me face to face. I intend to do so. If you have any questions, concerns or anything else you wish to say then say it now.” said Elisa as the transport made it way to the Honour and Glory strike Cruiser.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm just curious, what does the Ordo Xenos have to look for on this planet? Do they think some Xeno influence is manipulating the forces of the emperium to such heresy as civil war?
The ruinous powers * making the sign of the aquila * are much more likely to do such things.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

“I do agree with you sisters and that is why we were sent here. Yet there is still the chance that it could be xeno. Right now we cannot rule out anything or make any assumptions. Also having Ordo Xeno has allies can prove to be very usefully. Yet we will soon find out.” said Elisa as the ship landed in the Honour and Glory strike Cruiser hanger bay. “Sisters move out.” said Elisa as she step out of the transport. Seeing the Death Watch Leader waiting for them Elisa decided to speak. “Greetings, I am Canoness Elisa.” said Elisa as she waited for a response.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

making the sign of the aquila, Argus bowed at the sister and said "greating cannoness i am captain Argus Rezail of the ordo xeno i am pleased too see our allies in the ordo have sent their most holy servents" as soon as the last word left his mouth the assembled housecarls each slammed their left foot into the deck and brought their lasrifles up into their left shoulder, his deathwatch team stood around him each carrying their weapons, he said "now if you would follow me too the breifing room" as he indicated a nearby glass panneled room at the end of the hanger.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

As one, the celestians get up and move out ahead of her, forming a 5 on each side honor guard on each side of the ramp, their bolters held high along their chests, Mira standing on the far end. Their movements perfectly synchronous.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elisa signaled for her retinue to follow as she nodded her head in agreement and began to follow Argus to the briefing room. Perhaps they had found something they had miss. Or perhaps it would be talk about alliance and the next course of action.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

As one, the celestians turned about face and fell into step around her. giving extra room for Argus to walk alongside her as they filed in about her, their power armours clinking as one sharp clunk on the metal floor.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Argus moved at a fast pace across the hanger, his squad and the sisters of battle closley following at his heels, as they neared the room he said "i would apreciate it if your squad remained in the hanger" he bit his lip and then said "killteam prepare twenty of the housecarls too acompany us planetside" as he enetered the room.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

“What ever you tell me I will tell them. They are my best and most trusted troops. You can either tell them in the briefing room. Where ever I go they come with me. I assume that their will be no problem. If so then at least allow me to bring two of them in.” said Canoness Elisa in a calm yet dangerous voice as she waited outside the briefing room for Argus answer.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Argus listened too the words and said "as you wish cannoness but please only bring your most trusted i do not want any complications we already have too much on our hands with these infidels waging war on each other" he took a seat and awaited for the sister too enter.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Nods to Elisa, clicking somethign on her com bead, the squad turning and leaving, while one sister remains with her, following them in. Mira coming to stand behind her Cannoness while the other sister stands by the door, putting her bolter by her side and at ease.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elisa nodded her head and she then moved into the briefing room and took a seat. She waited for Argus to start the briefing.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Argus sat in the seat and began too speek saying "as you should well know the imperiums has come too blows on this backwater world" he paused and caught his breath before continueing "both of our might ordo's have sent us here for our own personnel reasons i am here because a rumour had reached our ears that the imperial guard stationed here had been corrupted by the foul xeno you are here more than likely for a similar reason" he looked at his gauntlets and said "i propose a allince between our forces we both seek similar goals here and combined no force will be able too stop us do you accept?" and waited for a reply.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elisa listened well to what was said. "We must not rule out anything. I am here to search for signs of corruption. I will start my search with the Imperial Guard but we cannot also rule out that the Space marines are also not corrupt. For all we know all three forces may be corrupt." said Elisa as she paused for a few seconds. "As for your alliance I accept. With the Emperor on our side we will deliver judgment to those who would dare to turn on him." said Elisa as she then waited for Argus reply.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nodding in approval Argus said "very well you may return too your ship now i look forward too seeing you on the battlefield" he got up and left the cannoness in the briefing room letting them make their own way off the honour and glory as he headed too a nearby thunderhawk that Ferrox was busy standing in.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Giving a slight nod as she is about to speak.

'Perhaps it would be a good strategic plan to divide our forces and use our orbital communications to keep eachother apprised of the situation on the ground. While we could go down to the imperial guard regiments and check for heresy there, you and your forces could examine what is going on with one of the astartes. This way, we will be able to form a picture of whatever is going on down there from multiple sides, giving us a better view on how to act.'


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The briefing was short. She then looked at her Celestian Superior who spoke. After waiting a moment and listing she decided to speak. “I do agree. I assume no one will have any problems with that. Yet before we leave I would like to see the response of all other forces to your cease fire order.” said Elisa as she got up and looked at Argus.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Argus turned and looked at the sister saying "you may stay but do not wander from the hanger i dont want too have any more problems you are more than welcome too wait in the briefing room or on your ship but not out in the open i have preperations too make" he made the sign of the aquila and carried on walking off.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: :facepalm: Well didnt I pick the best day ever to not log in. Sorry I'm late.

Derek said nothing. He made no noise, and he gave no sign. Even in his bulky power armor, he made absolutely no noise as he moved slowely from position to position, observing the guards around the Imperial guard complex, watching for any paters he could use to his advantage. He sat, barely breathing, for over an hour waiting for an openeing he could be sure of. He didnt want to attract atention to himself, and he didnt want to loose this oprotunity. 

As the time came near for the guards to rotate, Derek knelt and rubbed dirt all over his armor. Its colors already slightly faded from years of being a fugitive dulled easily. Finaly coating his face thinly with mud, he began to crawl slowely towards the perimeter of the complex. as he grew closer to the perimeter, he watched for the guards to reach the point in their march where for a few precious seconds the procesion of soldirs would have not view of this stretch of brush. As it came, he siesed the moment, leaping to his feet and running for the perimter as fast as he could in a low crowch. He reacheed it and imediately droped to the ground. 

As the next guard marched along the stretch of wall, Derek waited. As the guard walked by, he noticed the strangely shaped rock lying not 3 feet away from him. He walked over out of bordom and poked at it with the baral of his lasgun. It made a metalik sound. Then without warning, it slamed into his head knocking him out instantly. It had been Dereks foot. 

Derek sprung up swiftly, and hid the guardsmans body under some bushes, takeing the vox-bead from his helmat so he could monitor the comunications to the guards. He then proceded to folow the path that guardsman would have folowed. Staying out of sight, he found his way to the the gate. upon reaching this point he was forced to hide again, further away from the gate, as it was both atended by a heavy weapons squad equiped with three heavy bolter, and a tower from witch sever lasguns protruded, and he had to asume at least one would be a sniper...

He began to formulate a plan, he could probably take them if he snuck close enughf to close it to hand to hand, but that would make actualy reaching the artifact harder by magnatudes, and for all he knew there were Leman Russ tanks on the other side of the wall (unlikely judgeing by the lack of the smell of gasoline in the air, but you could never quite be sure, and perhaps there was artiallary willing to risk a bombardment, again you could never be sure) he waited and watched. A cunning woulf stalks his prey.

OOC: Is minorass mediating/GMing or should I continue makeing things up as I go?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elisa made a nod and then got up. She left the briefing room and with that her sisters followed. She made her way back to her ship. "We shall leave after we hear from everyone else about the cease fire or in 10 minutes." said Elisa as she waited with her fellow sisters.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Derksag burst onto the world below his blaster raised high, the world materialized as his senses grew accustomed to his surroundings . The air was filled with sharp bursts of gunfire, as his eyes grew accustomed to the dim light he saw 4 guardsman lying before him in the ruins of the building. Two heavy bolters bucked spitting out shell after shell, as it sprayed the on coming astartes.
He saw one fall, as a spurt of arterial blood exploded from his neck. Derksag screamed a long blood curdling scream that reverberated round the room, echoing off the walls of the building and the guardsman paused, turning in horror. They screamed and Derksag matched their screams, his bloodlust mixing with their terror. The blaster bucked and the first guardsman fell whilst the second clutched the back of his head as shrapnel burst from the wall behind. Derksag saw blood leak down his neck. He felt lust, desire to taste the blood upon his lips and he laughed a maniacal chuckle that rung round the room.

The blackened and blood stained power sword was grasped tightly in his left hand and he sprung forward. His hacking stroke severed the bleading guardsmans head from his shoulders and he turned to the last guardman who backed away struggling to extract his las pistol from his belt. In two strides derksag was upon allowing the blaster to fall limply from his hand. He raised the lifted the guardsman in one hand and felt the bones of his neck crunch as his fist contracted. The body gave a small spasm before falling limp. Blood spread over his fingers and Derksag lowered his head, to the crushed neck as blood leaked from the wounds.

He raised his head a few minutes later, as a trickle of blood ran down the dark mask before falling to the floor. The collision echoed in Deksag's mind and he shivered hunching once more as he picked up his blaster from the floor.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Mira nodded, falling in step on one side of Elisa, still keeping track of the auspex data that was fed to the display in her helmet, the other sister falling in step on the other side as they made back to the shuttle.

'10 minutes, that should give us enough time to finish lunch. Did anybody pack some of those apples we had in the mess hall?'


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Derek waited for perhaps another hour and a half for an opening before one was presented. Fourtunately at that time a convoy of chimeras escorted by armored sentinals sporting mise launchers began to come into view over the nearest hill. Derek crawled to the side of the road and waited. Soon the front of convoy reached the gate and the colom of vihicles stoped. Two of the chimeras were equiped with Dozer blades, evidently for clearing mine fields as it was blackened and pited with marks from shrapnel. While the convoy was stationary he crawled up onto the road ducking so that the driver could not see him (imperial guard vihicle drivers had verry narow fields of view regaurdless) and hid himself between the two hydrolic lifters attached to the blade itself. Waiting for about 5 muinets, Derek felt the chimera jolt forward and the convoy began to move towards the gate. 

Once the convoy entered the complex, Derek clung on to the vihicle untill it was left in a vihicle depo while the officers within it were escorted to some tactical conference. As the door boomed shut Derek droped the two feet to the ground crawling out from under the chimera with a clang of power armor on conrete. Waiting to see if anyone head he made his way to a small door in the back of the building. He stepped thru the door closeing it behind him and found himself in a narow, well lit, hallway. Knowing that if anyone entered this hall they would recognise him as unusual instantly he made his way quickly to the nearest doorway, finding himself in a seemingly unsused room with a long table and chairs circled around it. He paused to think. As he did so the comm bead he had liberated crackled quietly and he held it up to his ear. 

"... Guard 12-a9, report back to your station now. Respond."

Derek hesetated for the birefest moment, before crushing the bead in his fist. 

He consulted his memory for a moment. He remembered that the gate had been at the south of the compound, and that the artifact was at the center. That ment that he wanted to go north. The chimeras had turned left before entering the vihicle depo that ment that the depo faced east, so he needed to go left from the door he had come from. This took his enhanced brain less than a second to proces, and then he made for the door. Peering out to the left he saw nothing and hustled in that direction. Within a few muinets he made it to a door. He cracked it and peered outside. It was daylight and in his narow field of view a platoon of guardsmen were marching to an unknown location. He made a quick decision to return to the room he had come from and wait for the cover of night. He made his way back in just a few muinets and ariived there, opening the door to find an unplesent suprise. 

"Marine!" Shouted a storm trooper from inside the room.

Derek slammed the door shut and cursed. Of course they must have been able to trace the bead to that location and sent a squad to investegate. He ran off and the door buckled under a volly of hotshots before slaming open and the squad poored out, their seargent voxing in the location to their comander. The storm troopers chased him down the hallway sprinting to keep up with him. He turned into the vihicle depo and hid behind a hellhound. 

The stormtroopers burst into the room and fanned out at the behest of the seargent...


----------

